# why are my passwords not being saved?>



## reeltime (Mar 31, 2001)

My passwords are not being saved even though i check box to remember passwords. Pain in the ace. Ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Try this, go to Start>Find>Files and Folders. Search for a *.pwl file. When the PWL file is found, right click on it, rename is to whever.old and reboot. You can now start creating a new Password Log(pwl) file.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Are you talking logon passwords, dial up passwords?

The *.pwl thing works most of the time, however.

You might also consider downloading Tweak UI 1.33 
On it's 'network' tab you have the option of checking 'log on automatically at system startup'

Installation takes place by rightclicking TweakUI.inf, and choosing 'install' from the context menu.
Here's a user guide: http://www.pcforrest.freeserve.co.uk/tweakui.htm

If your talking dialup, here's a MS article:

Dial-Up Networking Password Is Not Saved

Good luck,


----------



## reeltime (Mar 31, 2001)

Thanks for ideas. Changing the *.pwl file to whever.old did not work. Should I change it back??? 

And it is logons and passwords for a couple websites i use that my logons and passwords are not saved. Should i still try your suggestion Tony?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Do you have cookies enabled in your browser


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No, this is something else altogether.

You mean your user name and passwords aren't retained when you log in?

This is a cookie issue.

First, the options for cookies should be enabled in your profile at the site in question.
Second, the options for cookies should be enabled in Internet Options/Security/internet/custom level, or, if you're running Internet Explorer 6.0, on the Privacy tab.

If that's all OK, but you still experience problems, you may have some corrupted cookies.
Jot down your user names and passwords, and delete all your cookies:
In IE 5.x: Internet Options/General tab/Settings/Show Files, Edit/select all, and remove them.
In IE 6.0 you just click 'delete cookies'.

Some reading:

Frequently Asked Questions About Cookies

How to Manage Cookies in Internet Explorer 6

Post back with the results!

Good luck,


----------



## reeltime (Mar 31, 2001)

Thanks again. Tony, cookies are enables in IE 5.0. I don't know if cookies are enabled at the web site in question. And actually, this is the only site that i currently am using for saved logon and password. I can't think of another, so it may be the site. Any ideas how I can test this on another site, i guess one that would use cookies for this function? If I do delete cookies, what other implications would this have. Does it mean I would just be starting afresh and that try again to save passwords to that site. It would seem I first need to confirm cookies enabled at that site? Or get onto another site to see if i can save those passwords? Thanks again.


----------



## reeltime (Mar 31, 2001)

that FAQ about cookies seems to not work...


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi reeltime,

Here it does.

Anyhow, here are a couple more articles:

Description of Cookies
How to Set and Customize Cookies Settings in Internet Explorer
How to Delete Cookie Files

Cheers,


----------

